# Larger Auger Pulley



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a TORO 1028 and put a larger engine on it when my Tecumseh blew up. I would like to put on a slightly lager auger pulley but the thing is a huge hunk of metal. Do you guys know where we can get larger than factory ones?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

You can buy crankshaft pulleys from many places.
BUT in saying that if you put a bigger pulley on it you will be starved for power to run the snow blower impeller.

It is better to use the larger power to provide torque to run the pulleys you have.

Please look up the frankenblower to see how it was done.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

A larger auger pulley would give you more power by turning slower giving you more torque.

If you want to change speeds it would be easier and cheaper to change the pulley on the engine.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

guybb3 said:


> I have a TORO 1028 and put a larger engine on it when my Tecumseh blew up. I would like to put on a slightly lager auger pulley but the thing is a huge hunk of metal. Do you guys know where we can get larger than factory ones?


So you have installed a larger auger drive pulley already. That drives the augers and impeller faster.

Installing a larger auger DRIVEN pulley will slow down the augers and impeller. 

Not sure what you are going for. But if you further want to increase auger and impeller speeds you would need a Smaller Driven pulley.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

^ Sorry about the mix up guys. I keep calling stuff by the wrong name. I meant the engine pulley that DRIVES the auger pulley. I would like to make that one about 10% bigger in circumference.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry I mis read that you put a bigger engine not pulley. My bad. 

Go for it. Pulleys are available from lots of locations, sometimes you can use an OE pulley from another application too. Good luck with it.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

leonz said:


> Please look up the frankenblower to see how it was done.


Do you have a link? I don't think I'm getting the one you are talking about.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If its the one with the Honda V twin blower of the SBF forum member that is the correct one.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't know if I am doing something wrong or not but I typed frankenblower in both the search boxes and nothing comes up in either case but I am sure one of the other members can link to the post


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Rockadode posted a Frankenblower but I don't think that is the one. There are real Frankenblowers on YouTube with V-8 and diesel engines.


----------

